# Vibramycin/Azithromycin and vitamins



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Maz,

I am alternating between Vibramycin and Azithromycin (under supervision) and was wondering about multi-vitamins (Zita West) as I had seen something about these antibiotics and their interactions with magnesium and zinc. I think I am ok to take them at the same time as the interactions are with "medicines" and I don't think multi-vitamins count but wanted to check to see whether you thought otherwise. 
Edit: I have just seen the sticky about not asking about supplements on this area but hopefully my query is ok here.

I was also wondering whether taking acidophilus during  the course of the antibiotics (to prevent thrush) was sensible or whether there was no point as they would not survive the antibiotics. Should I start them after I'm done with the antibiotics?

Hope you're having a good Sunday and thank you for your time,

Woodwitch


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Woodwitch,

Antacids containing magesium and aluminium hydroxide can effect the absorption of azithromycin. I would err on side of caution and avoid taking them at same time. Take your vitamins at least an hour after your antibiotics 

I'd suspect the acidophilus wouldn't be able to compete against the antibiotics in the gut so might as well wait until you finish the course. There wouldn't be any harm in taking it during though if you wanted to 

Hope this helps. Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## woodwitch (Dec 7, 2009)

It helps a great deal - you know how neurotic we all get  

Thank you very much,

Woodwitch


----------

